# For The Girls Towing



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Some of you may already know this, but I didn't & think it is an important tip to pass on. 
When backing into our camp site two weeks ago, Moosegut was helping me as well as DH. Moosegut told me to place my hand at the bottom of the steering wheel & turn my hand/wheel in the direction that I wanted the TT to go in. I thought that was brilliant.







I didn't have to think about which way to turn my wheels.

Thank You Scott!









Just wanted to share.








Tami


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

Thats a great tip Tami! I personally havent towed the trailer yet (apparently my first time will be the drive down to Utah,taking turns on the drive down...*gulp* - you wont find me backing in a trailer though! SCARY!! ha ha)I am totally impressed with ladies that do do it though!!!















I have seen my husband do that lil hand trick though!









Have a good day!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Glad that way works for you Tami!!! I guess it probably does for most....but --- uh----I've never been one to follow the crowd







and I actually end up getting confused doing it that way. And that leads to frustration which then leads to... Well. Let's just say that - over the years - it hasn't been pretty.

I put my hand at the top  of the wheel, watch in the rearview mirror, and turn the wheel in the opposite direction of where I want the back of the TT to go. Have NEVER had a frustrating moment doing it this way - not related to directionals, anyway














and don't even have to think about it anymore....

Its good to have options !!!


----------



## Morgueman (Dec 3, 2006)

RizFam said:


> Some of you may already know this, but I didn't & think it is an important tip to pass on.
> When backing into our camp site two weeks ago, Moosegut was helping me as well as DH. Moosegut told me to place my hand at the bottom of the steering wheel & turn my hand/wheel in the direction that I wanted the TT to go in. I thought that was brilliant.
> 
> 
> ...


My high-tech method is to turn the wheel one way and if the trailer goes in the wrong direction, I turn the wheel the other way...







Sheer brilliance...I came up with this method all by myself.


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Morgueman said:


> Some of you may already know this, but I didn't & think it is an important tip to pass on.
> When backing into our camp site two weeks ago, Moosegut was helping me as well as DH. Moosegut told me to place my hand at the bottom of the steering wheel & turn my hand/wheel in the direction that I wanted the TT to go in. I thought that was brilliant.
> 
> 
> ...


My high-tech method is to turn the wheel one way and if the trailer goes in the wrong direction, I turn the wheel the other way...







Sheer brilliance...I came up with this method all by myself.
[/quote]

That's pretty good!


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I used to use the "Back Up Until it Sounds Expensive" method of backing, until the Air Force got tired of me dinging their flying machines. After that I had to train myself to back up.

Reverie


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

Reverie said:


> I used to use the "Back Up Until it Sounds Expensive" method of backing, until the Air Force got tired of me dinging their flying machines. After that I had to train myself to back up.
> 
> Reverie


LOL!!!! Me too close your eyes and pin it!!


----------



## 2224 (Jun 5, 2006)

Tami
That is good advice and any method that safely assists you in backing in is good.
Take all the space that is available and be careful.
See you at the spring rally.
36 years driving a tractor trailer I took all the advice I was given
We head home from Florida tomorrow morning.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Thanks for the tip there Tami








I'll give it another shot next weekend!


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

That's the method I use also Tami, works great!







Now just practice, practice, practice and you'll be a pro in no time.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Tami... Glad to see you are taking the helm!

Once you get used to it and start to feel confident you 
will be a pro in no time.

I'm not sure which method I use... I try not to think about
it too much. I just do it!









MaeJae


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

I learned the top=opposite direction first. Then, a nice neighbor watching me try to get my TT in a small space between trees told me the bottom=same direction method, which worked great that day. Now, I use MaeJae's just-do-it method. I can do it, I just lack confidence sometimes, especially with a crowd of Outbackers watching. That's when I take the just-let-someone-else-do-it method to save face and time! It really doesn't matter to me as long as it gets in and gets done.

My favorite pop-up story was the first time I took it out alone, towing from northwest MI to southwest IL. Pulling, no problem. Parking, no problem (just a little slow). I even had a couple of men come over and say, "nice job," then being even more impressed when they realized I was a virgin!

HOWEVER, when I went to set it up alone, NO CLUE! I couldn't find directions. I bought it used and supposedly the manual was in the camper - NOT. Nothing seemed to go my way when I just tried to wing it and I was really getting frustrated with my sister, who was supposed to be there to help. She's always late and this wasn't the day to be late (she didn't actually arrive for 2 more days). Out of nowhere came these 2 wonderful SISTERS (was it you and yours, MaeJae?). The 3 of us had that thing set up in a flash. Of course, once you know how it goes, it's a cinch. They said they faced a similar experience the first time they took theres out so they had been keeping an eye on me when they saw me pull in.

Well, on the way home, we came through a tornado and the camper was totalled and that's how I got my Outback! When I wanted to compare trailers I was looking at, I went online to see if I could find any kind of consumer satisfaction information and found Outbackers and here I am!

When I joined, there were very few women actually towing and now look! Tami, I'm proud of you! I knew you could do it! Jewel, you'll find the towing is a breeze and, once you get the backing up mastered, just keep your confidence up no matter who's watching! For me, that's the key.


----------



## Lund1700 (Jan 24, 2007)

THANKS FOR THE INFO TAMI. THOUGH I CAN'T SAY WILL TRY IT ANYTIME SOON. NOT VERY COORDINATED WITH THOSE THINGS. SEEMS STRESSFUL! THE BEST DINGS,SCRATCHES, ETC ARE THE ONES THAT I DIDN'T MAKE. NOT A GREAT TRACK RECORD, YOU SHOULD SEE OUR TV.

KATHLEEN


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

My husband is always telling me that one.







I tend to get flustered when the pressure is on, but last week I went and got the tt by mysef, hooked it up from the storage lot and brought it home. It went really smooth until I brushed the side into a tiny tree with a huge swarm of bees in it while parking at the curb.








I feel pretty comfortable towing it, but he's trying to talk me into driving it from SoCal to Colorado in the fall- just me and my 3 year old helper. Yeah, I dunno about that one


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

nonny said:


> I learned the top=opposite direction first. Then, a nice neighbor watching me try to get my TT in a small space between trees told me the bottom=same direction method, which worked great that day. Now, I use MaeJae's just-do-it method. I can do it, I just lack confidence sometimes, especially with a crowd of Outbackers watching. That's when I take the just-let-someone-else-do-it method to save face and time! It really doesn't matter to me as long as it gets in and gets done.
> 
> My favorite pop-up story was the first time I took it out alone, towing from northwest MI to southwest IL. Pulling, no problem. Parking, no problem (just a little slow). I even had a couple of men come over and say, "nice job," then being even more impressed when they realized I was a virgin!
> 
> ...


















Maybe it was... I have camper OCD that way... I have to turn my head
when someone is pulling in and setting up because I want to 
go over, set them in a chair and just do it for them







You would think that I am the 
oldest sibling or something but I'm 4th of 5 ... My sister says I'm controling but
I don't think so???









Get-Out...Get-Camping...(tow it, back it, set it up!














)
MaeJae


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

nonny said:


> When I joined, there were very few women actually towing and now look! Tami, I'm proud of you! I knew you could do it! Jewel, you'll find the towing is a breeze and, once you get the backing up mastered, just keep your confidence up no matter who's watching! For me, that's the key.


Thanks Nonny.







I've backed up twice so far & it is more confusing when a few people watch & help.

I have towed about 5 times now & I am really getting into my grove........... well at least I think so anyway.








I am feeling more comfortable/confident & a bit more relaxed. I am not a fan of towing in the wind tho.









Glad there are some who feel the info is useful, I thought so.









Tami


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

RizFam said:


> I am not a fan of towing in the wind tho.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How many roads must Tami drive down
Before you call her a fan?
Yes, 'n' how many seas must the Outback carress 
Before she sleeps in the sand?
Yes, 'n' how many times must the hitch make that noise
Before they're forever banned?
The answer, my friend, is towin' in the wind,
The answer is towin' in the wind.








Sorry - couldn't resist.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> I am not a fan of towing in the wind tho.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How many roads must Tami drive down
Before you call her a fan?
Yes, 'n' how many seas must the Outback carress 
Before she sleeps in the sand?
Yes, 'n' how many times must the hitch make that noise
Before they're forever banned?
The answer, my friend, is towin' in the wind,
The answer is towin' in the wind.








Sorry - couldn't resist.
[/quote]

OH, WEAK ONE!!! 
I did! What's your excuse? 
Now I'll have this rolling on the brain for hours


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

OK - I have a question.... where did you start towing your OB's? Did you do practice runs around town or a drive out to the country and practice?







Any suggestions for a newbie OB towie?

No, don't get me wrong - I have towed lots and lots of THINGS - utility trailers, quad trailers, a car, a tow dolly with a car, our pop-up, but this OB thing is HUGE compared to what I am used to pulling around. I am not so worried about the pulling, more about the stopping. Any suggestions to get over this?


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> OK - I have a question.... where did you start towing your OB's? Did you do practice runs around town or a drive out to the country and practice?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO practice here I just towed home one weekend & then another & another etc... I have even been towing to the CGs as well & backing into the sites. I've towed about 7xs now & I am getting more & more comfortable with every towing experience. Just jump in & do it.









Good one Moosegut.









Tami


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Moosegut said:


> I am not a fan of towing in the wind tho.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How many roads must Tami drive down
Before you call her a fan?
Yes, 'n' how many seas must the Outback carress 
Before she sleeps in the sand?
Yes, 'n' how many times must the hitch make that noise
Before they're forever banned?
The answer, my friend, is towin' in the wind,
The answer is towin' in the wind.








Sorry - couldn't resist.
[/quote]







good to know that I am not the only one who changes words to songs! it's fun


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

My rules for backing up with any trailer:

1. Stop and look around. If possible get out and check all around the trailer. Decide where you want the trailer to ended up.

2. Start up backing up SLOW and then SLOW DOWN!!!!

3. Use people you trust to guide you. Everyone else ignore.

4. Make sure you have it where you want it before you unhook.

5. After it is unhooked....have a beer!!!

Gary


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> OK - I have a question.... where did you start towing your OB's? Did you do practice runs around town or a drive out to the country and practice?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The DH made me drive them home when we bought both the pop-up and the 28 foot travel trailer since I was the one that would be pulling them all the time. When we bought the 31 RQS he drove cause it was really nasty weather. When I was ready to go camping I hooked her up and took off. It was a windy day. I took it slow and held on for dear life!

When I go by myself, I have to back it in by myself. I survey the site, come up with a plan, and inch her in. If I have to get out a hundred times that is what I do. The bigger they are the easier they are to back up.

Leave plenty of space in front of you and don't slam the brakes on.

Linda


----------



## Outback Steve (Mar 29, 2007)

You need to just bite the bullet and do it. I was intimidated with our 28rsds. It has been a while since I pulled a full size and that started because I wanted to go camping and DH wasn't able to go. Just do it. I pulled the 28 part of the way home last week because I had to get over the intimidation. It was easier than I expected. I will probably back it in next month when we take it out.


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

Just go for it. Take your time. You all can do it. I had to teach my DH to pull a trailer. He has learned quite nicely. That was 27 years ago. My parents insisted that I learn as a child So I had no fear at that point. I used the same thinking with our daughter and son. They were 7&5 and driving truck and trailer in the field while we loaded hay on the trailer. Low gear, low range , makes a nice speed to learn in. It makes my heart swell to see them hook up and pull out.





















Happy backing see you camping.


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> OK - I have a question.... where did you start towing your OB's? Did you do practice runs around town or a drive out to the country and practice?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I practiced more when we had the pop-up. Dang that thing was tough to back up! Most of the time we simply adjusted by human power. The OB was a piece of cake by comparison, except our usual campground in western Maine where you have about 12 feet between trees, and a narrow campground road on which to maneuver.

Bob


----------



## mom2countrykids (Sep 25, 2007)

We haven't gotten ours yet, still in the talking, looking waiting. I have pulled stock trailers for years. I don't back well, but I do get it backed.... eventually. When my oldest was about 10 I was trying to wiggle the stock trailer in a tight spot. He was giving me a running commentary on what I was doing wrong, how to do it right etc. I finally stopped put it in park, looked at him and not to calmly said, "GET OUT!" He stood in the yard where I didn't have to hear him. We still laugh about it. I still don't want advice or direction. Especially from a 10 yo







We are looking at the 28rsds, which will be more than our 14 ft stock trailer that I am sorta comfortable with. I will adjust! I know I will want to camp when dh has to work so I better adjust.

Nola


----------

